#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Configuraçao ideal LiteBeam 23dbi - 450 MBPS

## Pazebao

Senhores boa tarde! 

Tenho esse enlace montado:

2 LiteBeam 23 dbi - 450 Mbps 
Distancia aproximadamente do enlace - 690 metros (visada total)

Qual configuração ideal?

Ultimamente estou utilizando o enlace em 40 Mhz - 5825 a 5835 MHz

Não estou satisfeito com o desempenho, uma vez que tenho fibra optica chegando a 60 Mb. Atualizei o firmware das antenas e gostaria de saber se tenho como melhorar o sinal. Captei um print das configuraçoes. Aguem pode me dar uma ajuda para melhorar o sinal?




Desde ja agradeço

Att 


Antonio Cesar

----------


## rubem

Sinal -79dBm é pior que lixo, nem sei como está conectando com sinal tão ruim!

Pra passar throughput tipo 120Mbps half vai precisar sinal tipo -55dBm.

Se a distância é 700m e está com esse sinal lixo, então com certeza tem obstáculo na frente OU você alinhou muito errado. Em 700m mesmo com só 10dBm de potência teria sinal maior que -50dbm (Maior é -49, -48, -47, etc). Refaça essa instalação, tem algo muito errado nela.

(E tira print. Foto é amadorismo demais, não dá pra ler nada direito, print é uma tecla)

----------


## wondernetwork

regra de ouro! em wireless ! 
não importa se ptp de 500m ou 5km ou 10km etc...
tem que ficar -60 para baixo ! tipo -54-53-52 etc...
pode fazer ás contas que quiser...rsrsrsr!

----------


## wondernetwork

dbm pra cá...dbm pra lá...zona fresnel..etc... rsrsrsr!

----------


## Nielsen

uahduahudhausdash, com esse sinal ai querendo banda ?
60mb da para passar em nanobeam com sinal bom, nem precisa disso ai.

----------


## sphreak

> Senhores boa tarde! 
> 
> Tenho esse enlace montado:
> 
> 2 LiteBeam 23 dbi - 450 Mbps 
> Distancia aproximadamente do enlace - 690 metros (visada total)
> 
> Qual configuração ideal?
> 
> ...


Primeiro se esse sinal tá assim, como disse o amigo @*rubem*, a visada não é 


> 690 metros (visada total)


Tá obstruído, tem alguma coisa na frente, ou o alinhamento tá zuadíssimo. O sinal deveria ser maior que esses -79dBm. Maior na casa dos -50dBm, ou maior ainda na casa dos -45dBm.

Segundo leia:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=187255

----------


## icarooo

não era nem pra linkar com esse sinal, ta muito ruim, ta horrivel, não esta alinhado, não tem fresnel, não tem visada, vai ter que melhorar isso muito , diferente no delta da polaridade, 0db em um lado, 5 db do outro, faz direito, tem potencial pra passa sua banda toda, basta respeitar o funcionamento do aparelho, nessa distancia ai com visada tem que bater facil -45

----------

